# [Erfahrungsbericht] Schenker Dock 15 + DS 200 Dockingstation



## InfoStudent (10. Juli 2019)

Hallöchen zusammen,

ein neuer Arbeitsknecht, ein neuer Erfahrungsbericht.
Mein alter MSI PE60 6QE wurde abgelöst (Erfahrunsbericht hier zu finden: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/424210-erfahrungsbericht-msi-pe60-6qe.html)
und durch einen Schenker Dock 15 ersetzt.

Ich nutze dieses Gerät nun gut 1 Monat und möchte meine Erfahrungen, Einschätzungen und durchaus auch Kritik anbringen.
Insgesamt gibt es sehr wenig Erfahrungsberichte zu Schenker Laptops, daher seh ich hier auch durchaus eine Beratung für viele, die sich diese Geräte überlegen.

Das ausgewählte Modell Schenker Dock 15 hat folgende Geräteinformationen (übernommen von Bestware):


    DISPLAY
    15,6″ Full HD IPS | non-glare | 85% sRGB
    CHIPSATZ
    Intel H370
    PROZESSOREN
    Intel Core Desktop Prozessoren der achten Generation (Coffee Lake-S)
    Max. Intel Core i7-8700T | 2,4 - 4,0 GHz | 6 Kerne/12 Threads | 12 MB Cache | 35 Watt
    GRAFIKKARTE
    Intel UHD Graphics 630
    ARBEITSSPEICHER
    2x 260 Pins SO-DIMM Sockel, mit Unterstützung von DDR4 Dual Channel, bis zu 64 GB erweiterbarer Speicher
    FESTPLATTEN
    1x M.2 2280 SSD via PCI-Express x4 oder SATA III
    1x 2,5" SSD/HDD
    LAUFWERK
    DVD-Brenner
    Blu-ray-Brenner
    Halterahmen für zusätzliche 2,5"-Festplatte
    AUDIO
    High Definition Audio
    S/PDIF-Ausgang (digital)
    Mikrofon mit Geräuschunterdrückung
    Stereo-Lautsprecher
    TASTATUR
    vollständig weiß beleuchtete Tastatur mit Full-Size-Pfeiltasten und -Nummernblock
    TOUCHPAD
    Microsoft Precision Touchpad mit Multi-gesture- & Scroll-Funktion, zwei Tasten

    SCHNITTSTELLEN
    1x USB-A 2.0
    2x USB-A 3.0 (1x powered)
    1x Thunderbolt 3/USB-C 3.1 Gen2 (DisplayPort: ja, Power Delivery: nein) oder
    1x USB-C 3.1 Gen2 (DisplayPort: nein, Power Delivery: nein)
    1x Mini DisplayPort 1.2
    1x HDMI 1.4b (mit HDCP)
    1x VGA
    1x 2-in-1-Audio (Kopfhörer + S/PDIF)
    1x Mikrofoneingang
    1x RJ45 Port (LAN)
    1x Smartcard
    1x Dockinganschluss
    KOMMUNIKATION
    Realtek Gigabit LAN
    WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n/ac + Bluetooth 5
    HD Webcam
    UMTS/LTE-Modul mit SIM-Karten-Slot (optional)
    SICHERHEIT
    Kensington Lock
    TPM 2.0 (via Intel PTT)
    Area Fingerprint Reader
    NETZTEIL
    65 Watt
    AKKU
    wechselbarer 62 Wh Lithium-Ionen-Akku
    wechselbarer 93 Wh Lithium-Ionen-Akku (separat erhältlich)
    GEWICHT
    ca. 2,5 kg
    ABMESSUNGEN
    382 x 259,5 X 32,95 mm (B x T x H)
    LIEFERUMFANG
    Laptop (inkl. Akku), Netzteil, Treiber-CD/USB-Stick, Wiederherstellungsmedium (optional), Handbuch

Die getestete Version besitzt eine Konfiguration mit dem 8700T, 1x16GB 2666MHz DDR4 von Samsung, eine 500GB M.2 Samsung 970 Evo Plus, den DVD Brenner, den ntel Wireless-AC 9560 mit Bluetooth 5.0 und die 36 Monate Garantie sowie als weitere Produkte (91,60€ ohne Mwst!) den 93W Akku und die Dockingstation DS 200 (108,40€ ohne Mwst!).

Die Erfahrungen nach einem Monat lassen sich am besten wie folgt zusammen fassen:

Alles kam in einer riesigen Schachtel gut geschützt, auch in den einzelnen Verpackungen des Laptops, der Dockingstation und des Akkus wurde auf Formschluss geachtet. Es führte zu sehr viel Verpackungsmaterial, wirkte aber intelligent gewählt und durchdacht.
Der Laptop selbst kommt in einer zusätzlichen Stofftasche, mit einem Plastiküberzug für den Bildschirm und einem Microfasertuch auf der Tastaur.
Alles drei wird seitdem verwendet und als sehr sinnvolle Zusätze aufgefasst.
Der erste Kritikpunkt wird mit dem ersten Anfassen allerdings sofort klar. Das Gehäuse kommt mit Klavierlackoptik und jeder Fingerprint ist sofort sichtbar und auch nur leicht schwitzige Hände hinterlassen sofort ihre Spuren auf der Handballenablage und dem Touchpad. Man ist gefühlt ständig am reinigen oder ignoriert es irgendwann entnervt.
Gleichzeitig wirkt das Notebook dadurch hochwertig und edel, man hat bewusst das Gefühl ein Businessnotebook in Händen zu haben und fügt sich prima auf jeder Konferenz oder Tagung ein. Teilweise wird man sogar bewusst gefragt, was man da habe, denn einige mit Dell oder Lenovo Geräten fragten nach dem unbekannten Gerät und dadurch kann ich später noch einen kurzen Vergleich zu einem aktuellen Lenovo Notebook geben bzgl. der stets hochgelobten Tastaturen.
Die Anschlüsse befinden sich seitlich am Notebok, vorne befinden sich noch mehrere Status LEDs (Power, Ladezustand, Flugmodus, Festplattenaktivität, Numlock, Caps und Rollen)
Hinten befinden sich keinerlei Anschlüsse oder LEDs, was aber auch nicht sinnvoll wäre, da bei Verwendung des kleinen Akkus das Gerät bewusst um 180° geöffnet werden kann. Mit dem 93W Akku ist bei 135° Schluss, dies gilt ebenso für die Nutzung der Dockingstation.
Über der Tastatur und unter dem Bildschirm befindet sich der Powerknopf mit etwas gewöhnungsbedürftigem Druckpunkt, sodass anfangs erst nach mehrmaligen Drücken der PC startete, dann aber sehr schnell.
Dank NVME SSD und Lieferung ohne Betriebsystem war der Rechner sofort startklar für die gewünschte Windows-Installation. Die gesamte Windowsinstallation von Windows 10 Enterprise schaffte das Gerät in nicht einmal 15 Minuten.
Die nötigen Treiber kamen per DVD, können alternativ aber auch direkt bei Schenker bezogen werden. Hier nur etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig in einem simplen Html Directory mit Navigation durch eine Ordnerstruktur. Es ist alles vorhanden, man kennt es aber von anderen Anbietern doch anders. Meine ehrliche Meinung ist jedoch klar, dass es hierbei um Funktionalität geht und die wenigsten Leute sich dort oft aufhalten werden. Die Treiber sind aktuell und alles vorhanden sind mir wichtiger als die Optik.
Der Akku wirkt gigantisch. Im Realbetrieb mit WLAN, Visual Studio 2019, SSMS, Outlook, Skype und 2-3 Chromes a ca 5 Tabs komme ich auf eine Akkulaufzeit von >7h, im Energiesparmodus sogar auf über 8 Stunden. Somit für einen ganzen Arbeitstag gerüstet im Zweifel. Da der Akku extern verbaut ist kann er auch schnell gewechselt werden und so rund 12-13h Akkubetrieb bei 2 geladenen Akkus erreicht werden. Beim Kauf des 93Wh Akkus wird der 62Wh Akku nämlich dennoch mitgeliefert. Dies kann als Reserve oder für genannten Anwendungsfall durchaus attraktiv sein.
Das Netzteil bietet auch unter Last (CineBench R20) eine ausreichende Versorgung.
Das Touchpad war eine der positivsten Überraschungen zusammen mit der Tastatur. Es ist leise, lässt sich sehr fein bedienen und die Wischsteuerung wird tadellos erkannt. Man kann sehr gut damit arbeiten, die Tasten sind leise und die Druckpunkte aus meiner Sicht erstaunlich angenehm, auch wenn der extrem kurze Weg und die geringe Rückmeldung nicht jedem Gefallen vermag.
Die Tastatur ist eigentlich mein Highlight. Sie verdreckt zwar wie der restliche PC sehr schnell und ist wahnsinnig anfällig für Hautfettflecken, das Schreibgefühl kann ich aber mit Lenovo X-Reihe vergleichen. Dies wurde mir auch von zwei Besitzern von Thinkpads bestätigt (x51 und x1 Carbon). Der Hub fällt kürzer aus, aber die Rückmeldung ist gut. Die Tasten sind an den erwarteten Positionen und auch die F-Tasten sind angenehm verteilt. Längere Texte können ohne Ermüdung und zielsicher getippt werden. Wie bei 15.6" üblich ist ein Nummernblock vorhanden, es gibt auch keine verkleinerten Tasten.
Weiterhin hat die Tastatur eine regelbare Beleuchtung in weiß.
Schwierig sind die Status LEDs,prinzipiell eine gute Sache sind diese an der Vorderseite des Gehäuses platziert, jedoch so, dass man normal Sie mit der rechten Hand beim Schreiben verdeckt und man die gewünschte Information nicht sieht.
Als LEDs gibt es eine Powerfunktion, eine LED, wenn der Akku geladen wird, ob noch geladen wird oder 100% erreicht sind (rot, bei 100% weiß), Flugmodus, SSD/HDD Aktivität und was mich etwas stört, Numblock, Caps und Rollen befinden sich ebenfalls an der Vorderseite. Zwar wird bei ein/ausschalten von Num dies groß in Windows dargestellt, jedoch wäre mir eine direkt ersichtliche Statusled am  Keyboard lieber gewesen.

Das Display kam sehr gut vorkalibriert, die Lesbarkeit ist selbst bei Sonneneinstrahlung noch ausreichend, im normalen Arbeitsumfeld gut bis sehr gut.
Bis zu einem Blickwinkel von 45° seitlich kann auch Text noch gelesen werden, in Aufklapprichtung von etwa 75° bis 135° (>135° nicht getestet, da dort mit dem großen Akku Schluss ist, ansonsten möglich bis 180° aufzuklappen)
Der Sound ist ein durchschnittliches Ergebnis, die Lautstärke passt, jedoch kommt es zu einem gedämpften Geräusch, wenn der Laptop auf den Beinen steht oder einer nicht völlig ebenen Oberfläche.

Fazit:
Ein ausgezeichnetes Arbeitsgerät mit massiver CPU Leistung, welche auch erfolgreich weggekühlt wird. Die Akkulaufzeit, insbesondere mit dem großen Akku, kann man nur als beeindruckend bezeichnen, einen ganzen Arbeitstag durchschnittlicher Last erreichte bei mir bisher noch kein Gerät.
Da auch die Leistung im Akkubetrieb nicht wahrnehmbar gedrosselt wird kam es auch schon vermehrt vor, dass der Laptop vergessen wurde anzustecken bis kurz vor Feierabend die Akku niedrig Meldung kam.
Das Gerät ist insgesamt hochwertig, wie aber mehrfach schon angemerkt ist die Anfälligkeit für Fingerprings/Hautfett auf der Handablage bzw das Gehäuse allgemein störend und das Gerät wirkt schnell ungepflegt.
Wenn keine dGPU Leistung gebraucht wird kann dieses Gerät absolut überzeugen. Es ist angenehm zu arbeiten, das Gewicht passt und die Größe lässt sich gut in einem Rucksack verstauen.
Insgesamt wirkt das Gerät durchdacht. Pluspunkte gibt es weiterhin für die guten Anleitungen rund um den Laptop und die extrem einfache Wart- und Erweitbarkeit.
Die LTE Steckkarte hat alles nötige beispielsweise vorgerüstet und auf YouTube gibt es Anleitungen für allerlei Formen von Reperaturen oder Erweiterungen. So können SSDs oder RAM tatsächlich in nicht einmal 5min gewechselt oder erweitert werden.
Auch sind keinerlei Schrauben mit Farbe zum überprüfen , ob das Gehäuse geöffnet wurde, oder ähnliches vorzufinden. Die Vermutung liegt nahe das Schenker bewusst umsichtiges Arbeiten am und Warten der Gerät erlaubt.
Die Dockingstation erlaubt einen schnelle Einbindung in den festen Arbeitsplatz. Die HotSwap Funktion via Eject(Auswerfen) in Windows funktioniert ebenfalls tadellos und wird als sehr löblich gesehen.

Nun zur Dockingstation selbst noch ein paar Worte.
Prinzipiell ist es schön, dass es noch Hersteller mit aktueller Hardware gibt, die eine Dockingstation mit richtigem Dockinganschluss anbieten. Dies ist auf dem Markt bereits äußerst selten geworden.
Ungewöhnliche Bedienung wie der breite Auswurfhebel sind zu verkraften, jedoch wird man gerade bei Konnektivität massiv enttäuscht.
VGA, HDMI und DVI-D als einzige Ausgänge sehe ich nicht mehr als Stand der Zeit an.
2x HDMI und DisplayPort sollten definitiv längst unterstützt werden, auch wenn die Dockingstation vermutlich größer und schwerer würde, Sie ist ja angedacht stationär zu verbleiben.
Für den einen oder anderen Nutzer mag die HDD Funktion interessant sein, denn es kann eine 2.5" HDD in der Dockingstation selbst verbaut werden.
Schrauben hierfür liegen bei.
Das Handbuch hier ist zwar in 6 Sprachen, stellt allerdings nur den reinen Dockingvorgang dar. Die HDD Installation oder Hinweise zu Multi-Monitor-Systemen fehlen vollständig.
Auch die Website gibt hierzu leider wenig bis keine Auskunft.

Insgesamt würde ich von der Dockingstation sogar abraten und auf eine Thunderbolt 3 Variante setzen mit moderen Anschlüssen, wenn ich das Gerät nochmal kaufen würde.
Vom Notebook selber und Schenker bin ich sehr positiv angetan und kann diese Geräte absolut weiterempfehlen.
Die gute Kühlung, die starke Leistung, die leisen Lüfter im Normalbetrieb und die angenehme Tastatur machen das Schenker Dock 15 zu einem sehr angenehmen Begleiter im Arbeitstag.

Ich hoffe dieser Erfahrungsbericht kann dem einen oder anderen Suchenden helfen auch mal abseits von MSI, ACER oder DELL und HP zu schauen. Die Preise sind mehr als konkurrenzfähig und gerade bei High-End Modellen sind auch mal 200-300€ Ersparnis drin, was für viele schon das stärkste Kaufargument sein kann.
Zudem leistet sich das Notebook keinerlei wirkliche Schwächen sondern weiß zu überzeugen.

Gerne können auch Fragen gestellt werden, die ich dann versuche zu beantworten.
Bilder folgen am Wochenende

Das Gerät wurde als Arbeitsgerät von der Firma gekauft, es besteht keinerlei Verbindung zu Schenker oder Bestware und der Bericht vermag in Teilen subjektiv sein.
Der Bericht soll lediglich eine persönliche Erfahrung nach gut einem Monat widerspiegeln, da es kaum aktuelle Tests oder Berichte zu Schenker Notebooks gibt.


----------



## Mottalotte (4. September 2019)

Grafikkarte 

Hi.
Ich hab mir grad Angebot für die Dock 15 machen lassen und bin unsicher?

Was kann man wie so alles gut mit dem Gerät  machen (außer Arbeiten).
Hab Bedenken da nur die Intel UHD 630 verbaut ist.
Kann man denn Videos flüssig sehen ob HD?
Videobearbeitung, Fotobearbeitung?
In wie weit kann man ältere einfache Games spielen in einfacher Auflösung?

Wäre schön wenn Du mal Deine evtl gemachten Erfahrungen hierzu teilen könntest..

Hab Angst, dass meine Frau nix mehr damit spielen kann.

Danke schön mal vorab.

Gruß


----------



## InfoStudent (4. September 2019)

Hallo Mottalotte,

Das Dock 15 ist ein tolles Gerät, jedoch ist der Hauptgrund gleichzeitig der Schwachpunkt, das mechanische Dock. Wenn du maximal einen Monitor nutzt mit passendem Anschluss kann es aber eine gute Option für dich darstellen.

Videos schauen ist mit der iGPU gar kein Problem, zum Spielen ist der Laptop jedoch keinesfalls geeignet. Ältere Spiele > 3 Jahre können mit niedrigen Einstellungen ruckelig gespielt werden. <- das sagt alles.
zudem viele Spiele gar keine interegrierte GPU unterstützen und man das Spiel dann gar nicht starten kann. Zum Spielen rate ich dir definitiv zu einem Schenker der Minimum eine 1060 verbaut hat!

Fotobearbeitung und Videobearbeitung im Amateurbereich stellen keine massiven Anforderungen, es sei denn du willst die Videos auch rendern mit dem Laptop, hier sehe ich deutliche Grenzen. Auch dort sollte eine dedizierte Grafikkarte verbaut sein.
Da es ein Arbeitspc ist kann ich dir leider keine Werte zu den Spielen liefern, aber dich auf notebookcheck.com verweisen und dort gibt es Tests für die Intel UHD 630. Die verhält sich in allen Notebooks nahezu gleich und du kannst dich an den Werten orientieren.

Hoffe die Infos halfen.

Gruß


----------



## Mottalotte (4. September 2019)

Hi.
Super danke für die ultraschnelle Antwort.
Ich wollte mir den eigentlich 95% für die Arbeit beim Programmieren Visual Studio 19 holen, C#...
Aber mit meinem älteren Läppie, dem die Akku-Ladeelektronik futschi ist habe ich öfter mal z.B. HDRO oder anderen Kram gespielt.
Der 7 Jahre alte i7er Dell hatte zwar nur ne 2GB Geforce, aber ging.

Werde wohl dann eher mich mit dem Compact 15 oder 17 von Schenker beschäftigen, der hat sogar große 8GB RTX.

Was mir eigentlich beim Dock 15 so gut gefallen hat, war der schnell wechselbare AKKU inkl. dem 93Wh, den ich im Angebot dabei hatte.
Bei den anderen Geräten kann man, glaube ich, auch den Akku wechseln, aber es gibt keinen Monster AKKU nur den 62Wh und vor dem Wechsel muß Schrauben  aufdrehen. Nicht ganz so komfortabel, aber für mich ist halt am die lange Mobilität wichtig. Geräte mit Austausch-Akkus als Reserve sind bei den meisten Stangen-Waren Notebooks aus den Märkten heute nur noch selten und kompliziert zu finden, da der Trend (angeblich von den Käufern) in Richtung fest verbaut bzw. immer dünner geht.
Bei den Handys war es auch mal so, immer kleinere Handys, nun plötzlich wurden die wieder immer größer.. 

Ich hoffe, daß es bei den Laptops in naher Zukunft auch wieder größere und vor allem leistungsfähigere Teile geben wird, die lang mobil sind und mit besser tauschbaren Teilen.

Vielen Dank für Deine Infos

Grüße


----------

